# Tunes that Put you in the Mood



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

"Nightmare Revisited"

An album by various artists doing cover versions of songs from "Nightmare Before Christmas".

I heard a couple of tracks during the City Museum party at TransWorld 2013 and was hooked.

Amy Lee's version of "Sally's Song" is very cool.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

H'ween Songs That Will Make Sense to Other People:

Moondance (Van Morrison) really puts me in the H'ween mood. And the flutes always sound like an autumn wind to me. I would have to put this one at the top of my personal H'ween songs chart.

I love the old classics - Monster Mash, Purple People Eater, Love Potion No. 9; plus classic rock that just has a Halloween-ish tie-in for me: Werewolves of London, Witchy Woman, Devil Woman, Spooky, etc.

Any sad, semi-creepy Romanian-style violin music.

Entire soundtrack to Bram Stoker's Dracula.

Midnight Hour by CCR. (Or their version. I believe it was originally a Wilson Pickett song or something? But it's the CCR version that makes me feel Halloween-ie.)

Tubular Bells (theme from The Exorcist).

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor (Bach).

Random selections that will make other people go "huh?", but they make sense to me:

1. If You Leave Me Now (Chicago). I must have heard it for the first time in the fall, because it ALWAYS reminds me of fall. I have a memory of walking to school past a yellowing (because of the coming of autumn) meadow on my way to school and singing that song. This remains one of my favorite songs, among any era or genre, of all time.

2. That Lady (The Isley Brothers). I have NO idea what the connection is. I do know that it was released in the early 70s (when I was a little girl), but not in the fall or anything (its release was in July). It's possible that October was when the song was really taking off and I heard it a lot on my parents' radio.

3. End of the Innocence (Don Henley). Something about that whole motif makes me think of the young couple tumbling into hay or wheat or a field or something, all in gold. It always makes me think of the very end of the summer somewhere in the midwest, with autumn whispering right around the corner. I did look it up at one point and found out that it was released in June (1989, I think?) but that it hit the top of the charts in October, so perhaps it's the timing as well. 

4. Takin' it To The Streets (the Doobs, I think? Or is it M McDonald?): because I saw a Trickin' it to the Treats knockoff vid a few years ago that made me laugh. 

5. Any oldies by Cher or Sonny and Cher, but particularly, Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves - I think because I believed she was a "real gypsy" (I don't know the word Rom at the time) when I was a little girl and she was popular. (She is actually Armenian, Cherokee and I think Irish descent.)

6. Angie Baby (Helen Reddy). That song ALWAYS freaked me out (and by association, tied in with freaky/spooky things....like H'ween) - I mean what on earth happened to her "boyfriend"? She lived in her own head...then she turned down the radio and the guy got smaller and smaller and disappeared forever (at least from the "real" world)? What the heck? And I think the idea is...she was "crazy" so nobody believed her little world was real...but she proved it to everyone...and it was too late for the boy. I always got the feeling that the boy attacked her and that's why she...did whatever to him. I guess you can't properly say "killed." They wouldn't believe her...and now the boy is hers...forever...so creepy and awesome.

7. Killer Queen (Queen). I heard that song coming back from seeing Young Frankenstein at the drive-in with my family. That tied the song into a Frankenstein motif for me and thereafter, always made me think of Halloween.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie, I have to say the musings in the random selections above had me rolling. I would have never thought anyone would ever associate any of those songs with Halloween, but it seems you found a way to do it.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We have every Midnight Syndicate CD available and my wife has already started playing them while working in her office. It is a month from when our display gets set up starting labor day weekend and she is already antsy for it to get here.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Bruzilla said:


> CaliforniaMelanie, I have to say the musings in the random selections above had me rolling. I would have never thought anyone would ever associate any of those songs with Halloween, but it seems you found a way to do it.


Ha ha, yup, it seems totally weird, but when I hear any of them, BAM, that H'ween feeling. I have a youtube H'ween list with most of these songs on it. People must see the list and go, "Huh?" LOL.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Lots of songs, some of my favorites are Red Right Hand (Nick Cave), Grim Grinning Ghosts (Disney, fast version is best), Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon), Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Jr), Raymond Chandler Evening (Robyn Hitchcock), Monster Mash (monsters??), Beatlejuice theme music (Danny Elfman), Boogie Man (Rob Zombie cover), The Little Man Who Wasn't There (Glen Miller), Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits), I Put A Spell on You/other stuff by Screamin' Jay Hawkins, X-Files theme (Mark Snow), Unsolved Mysteries theme (?)...


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

Радoсть Моя pretty much has everything I need to feel Halloweeny as of the past month. First I start out with Чёрный ворон воду пил, then I might go to something with some screams. Something like Страдания. ♡ is a pretty uncomfortable song so I make sure to listen to it some time. It sounds transethereal; the way you'd expect ghosts to. V▲LH▲LL - THΣ SH▲PΣ OF HUGIN (Радость Моя Remix) is saccharin, but the remix is great. I hope I've exposed you to some new music that maybe helps you think Halloween.


----------



## DesignMonkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Dragula (Rob Zombie), Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues), Bad Moon Rising (CCR), Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult), In the Midnight Hour (Wilson Pickett), Sympathy for the Devil (Rolling Stones), Misery (Green Day), Moondance (Van Morrison), Witch Queen of New Orleans (Redbone) -- those are a few that I put on while we decorate the yard. The soundtrack from the video game Amnesia has some great mood music that I used to make a home video of our yard.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great thread!! I am always looking for new ideas...have many of the ones listed so far to keep the mood going but nothing transports me to the essence of Autumn/Halloween like the original Halloween soundtrack. Have dozens of treasured Halloween memories tied to that one! I literally expect to look out the window and see orange leaves trees fluttering from the trees and crunching on the sidewalks. I also love Toccata and Fuge in D Minor by Bach. Makes it feel delightfully spooky. Have all the Midnight Syndicate music and the classics...Monster Mash, Ghostbusters etc. that make me feel like a kid again. Thanks to everyone for sharing...will definately be adding to my list!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

This is Halloween.
Sweet dreams (Marylin Manson)
Tales from the crypt theme
Dead silence theme
resident evil theme

just to name a few.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

"Mr. Crowley" - Ozzy Osbourne, plus several of the songs he did with Black Sabbath.....


----------



## highbury (Aug 4, 2014)

For me, it's the Halloween III soundtrack by John Carpenter and Alan Howarth, anything by the Misfits and Samhain, or any dark ambient tracks from Lull or Northaunt (I use some of their tracks in my yard haunt).


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thought of another since I first posted....I know its not a traditional spooky movie but the soundtrack for Signs just makes the hair on the back of my neck rise!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of the music I've really gotten into lately is instrumental soundtracks from some more recent horror films. Some of my favorites are:

"Blair Witch 2: Book of Shadows"- by Carter Burwell
"The Uninvited"- by Christopher Young
"The Ring/ The Ring 2"- by Hans Zimmer
"The Woman In Black"- by Marco Beltrami
"The Thing"- by Ennio Morricone
"Shutter"- by Nathan Barr

Here are a couple of songs (with) vocals from soundtracks that give me a Halloween vibe:

The only track from "Shutter" with vocals is "Good To Me", sung by the incredible Lisbeth Scott. 






Another song I really like is Emily Browning's cover of "Sweet Dreams (are made of these)" from the "Sucker Punch" soundtrack:


----------

